# How...?



## soupdragon78

Hi everybody
I was wondering if anyone could help me with a few phrases to speed up my learning.
I want to be able to ask:

"How do you spell it?"
"How do you pronounce it?"
"How do you say (English word) in Korean?"

For the first one I have guessed: 이 단어는 어떻게 씁니까?
Is this correct?

Thanks in advance
Soupdragon


----------



## nhk9

Hi

I'm surprised that there isn't a Korean forum here.  Anyway, here's my take on it

"How do you spell it?"
철자는 어떻게 되죠?
"How do you pronounce it?"
어떻게 발음하면 되죠?
"How do you say (English word) in Korean?"
이 단어를 한국어로 뭐라고 해요?


이 단어는 어떻게 씁니까?
is more like "how do you write/use this word"  Note that they have another word for "to write/ to note", which is 적다


----------



## soupdragon78

Thanks for the advice NHK9!
As for the forum, if enough of us keep posting we might just get a space of our own.
Thanks again for the help. See you soon.
Soupdragon


----------



## glaspalatset

nhk9 said:


> "How do you spell it?"
> 철자는 어떻게 되죠?


 
Koreans will more likely say "스펠링이 어떻게 되죠?" literally, what is the spelling?

Incidentally, 철자가 어떻게 되죠? rather than "철자는" sounds more natural to me...


----------



## nhk9

Thanks for the advice

I think 철자 is used when you want someone to spell out a Korean word, whereas 스펠링 is used more when you want someone to spell out a non-Korean word? (like English etc.)

I thought that one might use 는more during questions, but I guess I was wrong.  I did hear that Koreans tend to favour 가 over 는..., unlike the Japanese


----------



## soupdragon78

Thanks to you both for your advice. 

Let me see if I understood correctly. If I wanted to ask someone (a bilingual person) what a word was in Korean, supermarket for example, could I ask the question like this?

"Supermarket 한국어로 뭐라고 해요?"

Thanks in advance
Soupdragon

*Moderator's note:*
*This new question -along with the replies it received- was moved to its own thread. Please, open a new thread for each new question. This thread is already multitopic  But I let it be because it was hard to split.*


----------

